# PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2017)

*PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*


----------



## Tech_13 (3. Juli 2017)

*PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Ach je,  da kochte nicht nur unser GPU Guru... In Zukunft nur noch heiße Luft?


----------



## Maverick3k (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Das ist ja mies... war das die Titan die er günstig abstauben konnte?

Und der Thread wird über den Artikel nicht korrekt verlinkt. Da kommt als Thread ID nur "-1".


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Juli 2017)

*PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Die Titan XP hier aus'm Forum?
Dann hat sie ja nicht lang durchgehalten, mein Beileid. 

Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung war das eigentlich? Hab ich während des Video's nicht wirklich erkannt, steht der Hersteller evtl. für den Schaden grade?

Schon bitter wenn so ne Kampaktwakü den Rechner flutet und dabei Netzteil und GPU schrottet, bei ner richtigen WaKü kann man sich wenigstens noch selbst die Schuld geben, aber bei so ner AiO hat man das ja überhaupt nicht in der Hand, ich persönlich halt ja gar nichts von den Kompaktwasserkühlern, schon ein paar mal von undichten AiO's gehört und der Kühlungsvorteil ist auch nicht besonders groß, da sind mir die Luftkühler wesentlich lieber.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Hallo zusammen!

Danke für euer Beileid.   Es handelt sich aber "nur" um meine alte GTX Titan X (Maxwell) von 2015, nicht das neue Schnäppchen aus dem Forum. Der Verlust einer Titan ist aber wahrlich nicht schön. Der Verlust von Hardware durch so einen Mist ist nie schön, aber so habt ihr wenigstens auch etwas davon. 

Der neue Rechner mit Ryzen und TX-Pascal schnurrt noch sauber – mit einer AiO-Wasserkühlung sowohl für die CPU als auch die GPU ...   Ich bin aber echt froh, nicht den ursprünglichen Plan umgesetzt zu haben, welche die alte CPU-Kühlung für das neue System vorsah.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## alm0st (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Mutig mutig nach so einer Erfahrung


----------



## Maverick3k (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Der neue Rechner mit Ryzen und TX-Pascal schnurrt noch sauber – mit einer AiO-Wasserkühlung sowohl für die CPU als auch die GPU ...



Nur eine Frage der Zeit  

Wird es eine Stilvolle ehrwürdige Bestattung für den Titanen geben?


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Irgendwie ist es schon makaber, dass mir hier gerade AiO-Werbung angezeigt wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist aber schon krass, was da an Korrosion aufgetreten ist. Vorallem merkt man sowas bei einer Kompaktwasserkühlung ja meist wirklich erst, wenn es zu spät ist... 
Naja, R.I.P. Titan X Maxwell.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Und der Thread wird über den Artikel nicht korrekt verlinkt. Da kommt als Thread ID nur "-1".



hmmh? Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## matti30 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



alm0st schrieb:


> Mutig mutig nach so einer Erfahrung



hat Raff dann immer einen Grund für neue Hardware..


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Das geht aber ganz schön ins Geld. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Maverick3k (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> hmmh? Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Ich habe mehrfach den Artikel neu geladen und man konnte den Link unten für den Thread im Forum nicht anklicken. Stand, wie gesagt, als Thread Id immer "-1" und den gibt es ja nicht. Aber jetzt geht es offensichtlich.

Dank Browser History: So sah der Link aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=-1


----------



## Herb_G (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Na wenigstens Raffs Freundin hat sich hoffentlich gefreut, ne leckende WaKü hat nicht jeder.


----------



## Maverick3k (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Herb_G schrieb:


> Na wenigstens Raffs Freundin hat sich hoffentlich gefreut, ne leckende WaKü hat nicht jeder.



Ich denke, dass möchte auch niemand. Wenn die grüne Plörre ausläuft und du im Idealfall einen Teppich hast... kannste den Teppich auch tauschen.


----------



## user42 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es schon makaber, dass mir hier gerade AiO-Werbung angezeigt wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch.
Aber das witzigste ist der Werbespruch: "A new way to flow" wenn flow auch mit überschwemmen übersetzt werden kann.


----------



## eXEC-XTX (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Das ist einfach die Krux an solchen AIO Kühlungen. Sie gaukelt die selbe einfache Nutzung vor, die man bei Luftkühlern hat, verspricht die Komplexität einer WaKü zu nehmen. Aber letztlich hat man nur 2-3 Jahre Garantie auf die WaKü selbst, die selbst innerhalb der Garantiezeit nicht Schäden an anderen Hardwarebauteilen abdeckt und wenn was ist, hat man Pech gehabt.

Ich kann solche AIO Teile einfach nicht ernst nehmen, vor allem weil man gute Gaming-Hardware auch mit Luft anständig gekühlt bekommt. Auf Prozessoren kommt einfach ein BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 und Grafikkarten werden im Premium-Design gekauft. Ist immernoch billiger als dieses AIO Zeug und bleibt kühl bei erträglicher Lautstärke. Für Grafikkarten kühlen diese AIO Teile meistens nichtmal VRMs mit, sondern nur den GPU selbst. Das hat irgendwie den Charme dieser Zotax Xtreme Gaming Lösung, bei der die VRMs mit 100+ °C (@THG) vor sich hin bruzzeln, aber hauptsach die GPU schön kühl bleibt. Was dann bleibt sind irgendwelche verblendeten Hybrid Kühler, bei dem ein Radial-Lüfter mit kleinem Kühlkörper die VRMs kühlt, in der Regel nichtmal mit Lüftersteuerung sondern statisch mit 1000-1200rpm. Einfach eine Bastellösung in meinen Augen


----------



## Noctua (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Grafikkarten werden im Premium-Design gekauft. Ist immernoch billiger als dieses AIO Zeug und bleibt kühl bei erträglicher Lautstärke.


Hier muss ich vehement widersprechen! Kein GPU-Luftkühler den ich bisher in der Hand hatte (egal ob Customdesign, Morpheus oder sonstwas) kann wirklich einer AiO in puncto Lautstärke und Temperatur das Wasser reichen. Meine alte 980 Ti hat mit dem Morpheus und eLoop B12-PS @60% auch Temperaturen jenseits der 80°C gehabt und war deutlich hörbar. Eine AiO mit 140mm Radiator (und eLoop B14-2@60%) lag bei ~60°C und war fast unhörbar.
Eine normale WaKü kann dir genauso auslaufen und geht gehörig ins Geld. Man hat lediglich den Vorteil, dass man flexibel erweitern kann und die verbauten Komponenten selbst bestimmen kann.


----------



## OC_Burner (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Wie lange durfte die TX denn trocken? Vielleicht geht ja nach ein paar Tagen doch noch was.


----------



## 9Strike (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Wenn bei 7:37 nicht mal der Vega FE Treiber zu sehen ist


----------



## INU.ID (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Aber letztlich hat man nur 2-3 Jahre Garantie auf die WaKü selbst, die selbst innerhalb der Garantiezeit nicht Schäden an anderen Hardwarebauteilen abdeckt und wenn was ist, hat man Pech gehabt.


Das sind aber Ausnahmen. Leckagen kannst du auch an einer 1000€ Custom-WaKü haben. Meine älteste noch im Betrieb befindliche AiO ist btw. im 6ten Jahr, und hatte 5 Jahre Garantie.



> ... vor allem weil man gute Gaming-Hardware auch mit Luft anständig gekühlt bekommt.


Das ist (bzgl. anständig) absolut korrekt - wenngleich eine WaKü systembedingt deutlich leistungsfähiger sein kann. Aber durch den Einsatz einer WaKü habe ich zum einen eine sehr hohe Kühlleistung (und damit auch eine sehr leise Kühlung mit "Billig-Lüftern", da quasi immer niedrige Drehzahl), bei gleichzeitig sehr geringem Gewicht welches am Mobo zieht, zum anderen wird die Wärme durch den Radiator (bzw. den Platz wo er angebracht ist) direkt und ohne Umwege aus dem Gehäuse befördert. Und die langsam drehenden Gehäuselüfter (vorne 2x 120er einblasend, seitlich 1x 200er einblasend, hinten 1x 120er ausblasend, und halt oben am Radiator ausblasend 2x 120er) kühlen auch die restliche HW im PC (Mobo usw) mehr als ausreichend.

Ich hatte auch schon einige Custom-WaKüs, u.a. mit PKW-Radiator, trotzdem kann ich über die AiO nichts schlechtes berichten. Die nächste WaKü wird zwar auch wieder Custom, einfach weil ich bzgl. Radiator etwas sehr spezielles plane (als Radiator wird u.a. ein weiches Kupferrohr um die Kupfer-Trinkwasserleitung meines Hauses "gewickelt", bzw. um ca. 15 Meter der Leitung, was den PC noch weiter runter kühlt, und gleichzeitig das Trinkwasser etwas vorwärmt), aber gerade für Einsteiger kann zumindest ich eine AiO bedenkenlos empfehlen. 

btw: Ein Autokühler-Radi (von 2008):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ein Kühler kostet neu und unbenutzt ab ca. 20€ (ebay). (hier noch 2 Bilder: Klick 1 - Klick 2)


----------



## thorda (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Mich wundert jetzt aber das da keinerlei Schutzschaltungen gegriffen haben. Ich hatte diverse male Wasser im PC, vor allem wenn ich mal Zack Zack was geändert habe ... aber über nacht trocknen hat gereicht und alles lief wieder.


----------



## Seleas (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Schon bitter wenn so ne Kampaktwakü den Rechner flutet und dabei Netzteil und GPU schrottet, bei ner richtigen WaKü kann man sich wenigstens noch selbst die Schuld geben, aber bei so ner AiO hat man das ja überhaupt nicht in der Hand, ich persönlich halt ja gar nichts von den Kompaktwasserkühlern, schon ein paar mal von undichten AiO's gehört und der Kühlungsvorteil ist auch nicht besonders groß, da sind mir die Luftkühler wesentlich lieber.



Na ja so ganz stimmt das aber auch nicht. Ich kann auch bei einer AiO schauen woraus sie gemacht ist und wer sich dann trotzdem, ne Korrosionsgarantie aus Alu und Kupfer ins Case haut ist schon sehr Risiko freudig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Und deswegen ist mein System immer noch 100% Luft.  Wenn würde ich sowieso auf eine Wasserkühlung nur Kühlmittel aus dem Kfz-Bereich draufmachen, da kann man sicher gehen das es 10 Jahre lang funktioniert ohne Gammel.



INU.ID schrieb:


> einfach weil ich bzgl. Radiator etwas sehr spezielles plane (als Radiator wird u.a. ein weiches Kupferrohr um die Kupfer-Trinkwasserleitung meines Hauses "gewickelt", bzw. um ca. 15 Meter der Leitung, was den PC noch weiter runter kühlt, und gleichzeitig das Trinkwasser etwas vorwärmt),)


Das würde ich sein lassen, weil du den Bakterien im Trinkwasser dann die ideale Wohlfühltemperatur bereitstellst. Nicht umsonst muss auch ein Warmwasserspeicher immer eine bestimmte Temperatur halten. Trinkwasser entweder kalt oder richtig warm.(55°C+)


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und deswegen ist mein System immer noch 100% Luft.  Wenn würde ich sowieso auf eine Wasserkühlung nur Kühlmittel aus dem Kfz-Bereich draufmachen, da kann man sicher gehen das es 10 Jahre lang funktioniert ohne Gammel.
> 
> 
> Das würde ich sein lassen, weil du den Bakterien im Trinkwasser dann die ideale Wohlfühltemperatur bereitstellst. Nicht umsonst muss auch ein Warmwasserspeicher immer eine bestimmte Temperatur halten. Trinkwasser entweder kalt oder richtig warm.(55°C+)



Oder
Oder
Destilliertes Wasser und keine Materialien mischen.


----------



## Chukku (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Mein Beileid!

Beim Anschauen dieses Videos drifteten meine Augen mehrfach nervös in Richtung meiner Blocks und Fittings ab.. halb in Erwartung, dort Tropfenbildung zu sehen...


----------



## NerdFlanders (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung war das eigentlich? Hab ich während des Video's nicht wirklich erkannt, steht der Hersteller evtl. für den Schaden grade?



Bei 0:35 sieht man das Fractal Design Logo, welche genau das ist... Dunno.

Edit:
Danke @thoast3 für den Hinweis dass es eine Silverstone ist - kann ich aber nix dafür wenn man deren Logos vergleicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> Oder
> Oder
> Destilliertes Wasser und keine Materialien mischen.


Bringt nichts, weil das Wasser durch das Metall wieder ionisiert wird und dann gammelt.  Außerdem nicht frostsicher, wenn der PC mal transportiert wird.


----------



## Boenedal (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analysiert*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mein tiefes Beileid für den Raff aussprechen und hoffe er findet bald adequaten Ersatz.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

"Kupferbodenplatte im Alugehäuse"

... und da wundert man sich dass das Ding sich mit der Zeit zerlegt bzw. Aluminiumoxidablagerungen entstehen.
Wir predigen jahrelang "kein Al + Cu im gleichen Kreislauf!!!11eins" und ein Herteller verbaut das ab Werk so? Echt jetzt? 

Mein Beileid übrigens für den Kollegen Vötter - immerhin hats "nur" die alte Titan erwischt und nicht die neue (irgendwie muss man ja was positives sehen...)


----------



## sinchilla (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

das sieht mir ja ganz stark nach privat"vergnügen" während der arbeitszeit aus...ach war nur ne alte titan dann gehts ja, mein beileid


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Anstatt der einen Titan könnte man da jetzt ja auch 2x 1080Ti reinpacken...  Defekte Hardware ist immer ein guter Grund um aufzurüsten und ein bischen Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bringt nichts, weil das Wasser durch das Metall wieder ionisiert wird und dann gammelt.  Außerdem nicht frostsicher, wenn der PC mal transportiert wird.


Frostsicherheit ist ein Kriterium beim PC?  Ich würde die Wakü beim Transport ja eh ablassen, ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob Komponenten wie Pumpen und Ausgleichsbehälter für den Überkopfeinsatz geeignet sind...?


Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> Destilliertes Wasser und keine Materialien mischen.


Keine Materialien mischen ist schon mal eine gute Idee, destilliertes Wasser auch, reicht aber nicht. Man braucht halt schon was gegen Algen und Co. - und Schutzmittel aus der Karre hilft hier auch nicht, denn in der Regel wird das Kühlwasser im PC nicht abgekocht. Es gibt aber "killcoils" aus Silber, die man einfach als Komponente in den Kreislauf einbaut, und die dann effektiv alles im Wasser vergiften. Es könnte auch schon was bringen lichtundurchlässige Schläuche, Pumpe, Blöcke etc. zu kaufen, denn in völliger Dunkelheit können sich solche Mikroorganismen auch nicht bilden. Darauf würde ich mich persönlich aber nicht verlassen, denn irgendwo kommt letztlich immer Licht rein.

Im Übrigen kann man auch bei einer Custom-Wakü Pech (ohne Selbstschuld) haben: Man kann alle Fittings noch so präzise verschrauben und die besten Materialien verwenden, wenn am Ende der CPU-Block anfängt  zu lecken ist man am *****.


----------



## thoast3 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Bei 0:35 sieht man das Fractal Design Logo, welche genau das ist... Dunno.


Keine Fractal, sondern eine Silverstone: SilverStone Tundra TD02 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Vor allem an den weißen Plastikschläuchen erkennbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Keine Materialien mischen ist schon mal eine gute Idee, destilliertes Wasser auch, reicht aber nicht. Man braucht halt schon was gegen Algen und Co.



Nicht wirklich da diese AiOs lichtdicht sind. Algen können nur entstehen wenn (teil-)transparente Schläuche verwendet werden - UND bereits die Erstbefüllung "kontaminiert war" (denn wo nix drin ist kann auch nix wachsen...).



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Es gibt aber "killcoils" aus Silber, die man einfach als Komponente in den Kreislauf einbaut, und die dann effektiv alles im Wasser vergiften.


 Die Dinger haben noch nie mehr gebracht außer Gewinn für den Verkäufer. 
Die Silbercoil interessiert Algen und biologisches zeug auf Dauer so viel wie Konservierungsmittel in Nahrung. Wenn dus lange genug stehn lässt gammelts.
Das einzige was da im Kreislauf nicht gammelt ist die Coil selbst 



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Im Übrigen kann man auch bei einer Custom-Wakü Pech (ohne Selbstschuld) haben: Man kann alle Fittings noch so präzise verschrauben und die besten Materialien verwenden, wenn am Ende der CPU-Block anfängt  zu lecken ist man am *****.


Das stimmt wohl leider^^


----------



## troppa (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn würde ich sowieso auf eine Wasserkühlung nur Kühlmittel aus dem Kfz-Bereich draufmachen, da kann man sicher gehen das es 10 Jahre lang funktioniert ohne Gammel.



Hm, zeigt das Video nicht genau dass dass eine schlechte Idee ist? Die meisten AiO-Kühlungen verwenden nähmlich Glyco und Korossionsschutz aus dem Kfz-Bereich + Leitungswasser und mischen Alu und Kupfer. Was wie gesagt zumindest die Grantiezeit lang auch funktionieren kann. Irgendwann ist aber Ende, da die meisten AiOs normalerweise auf 30-45° läuft, ein Auto hingegen hat normalerweise eine Wassertemperatur von ca. 90°.

Ich würde nur extra Korrossionsschutz für PC-Wasserkühlung + destilliertes Wasser empfehlen. (Demineralisiertes Wasser wäre natürlich noch besser, kostet auch min. das 10-fache und ist in Verbindung mit dem Korrossionsschutz nicht nötig wenn man Alu und Kupfer nicht mischt.) Niemals Kupfer und Alu mischen, sonst kann es trotz Korrossionsschutz zum gefrüchteten Elektronenaustausch kommen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das würde ich sein lassen, weil du den Bakterien im Trinkwasser dann die ideale Wohlfühltemperatur bereitstellst. Nicht umsonst muss auch ein Warmwasserspeicher immer eine bestimmte Temperatur halten. Trinkwasser entweder kalt oder richtig warm.(55°C+)



Das kommt sicherlich auf die Temperatur des Wassers an. Bei uns kommt das Wasser im Sommer ca. mit 8°C aus der Leitung und mit der von INU.ID geschilderten Konstruktion sollte das Leitungswasser nicht wirklich über 20°C kommen, also keine gefürchteten Legionellen. Die fühlen sich am Wohlsten so um (30-45°C also in der AiO^^) und sterben erst über 60° also Warmwasserspeicher um 5° hochdrehen...


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Seleas schrieb:


> Na ja so ganz stimmt das aber auch nicht. Ich kann auch bei einer AiO schauen woraus sie gemacht ist und wer sich dann trotzdem, ne Korrosionsgarantie aus Alu und Kupfer ins Case haut ist schon sehr Risiko freudig.



In dem Fall hast du recht, allerdings bezog ich meine Aussage eher auf fehlerhafte Pumpengehäuse, falsch montierte Dichtringe, spröde/ungeeignete Schläuche und was es da noch so für Geschichten gibt, alles schon gesehen/gehört und auf viele dieser Dinge hat man keinen Einfluß und merkts erst wenn die Brühe aus dem Rechner läuft.


Aber im Video ist ja auch zu erkennen das das Leck schon da war, bevor die Korrosion eintrat, daher ist der eigentliche Schaden nicht die Korrosion sondern wird an anderer Stelle liegen.
Aber auch so sah man vielleicht das äussere Pumpengehäuse und die Kupferplatte, aber alles im Kreislauf lag auch ausserhalb des Zugriffs des Nutzers.


----------



## AYAlf (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Und ich hatte ernsthaft über eine Fractal Design Celsius S36 für mein Fractal Design Gehäuse nachgedacht. Mhhhh ne, dann doch nicht. So dicke habe ich es dann doch nicht, mal komplett wegen einem Wasserschaden nachzurüsten. Gefahr ist mein 2ter Vorname .... aber nicht mein Erster. ... 

EDIT: 
Luft-Kühlung ist bestimmt leiser als eine Wasserkühlung. Die Pumpe ist immer am laufen, bei der Wasserkühlung. Bei der Luftkühlung ist im Idle kein Lüfter am laufen. (Zumindest bei mir)


----------



## Duke711 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

@troppa

Könnte man meinen, aber die Frage ist in welcher Konzentration. Bei Cu-Al werden hohe Konzentrationen benötigt.


----------



## Amosh (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn würde ich sowieso auf eine Wasserkühlung nur Kühlmittel aus dem Kfz-Bereich draufmachen, da kann man sicher gehen das es 10 Jahre lang funktioniert ohne Gammel.



Ganz schlechte Idee. Das zumeist enthaltene Glycol verstärkt nur noch die korrosive Wirkung. Zwar enthalten die auch einen Korrosionsschutz, aber gerade bei solchen Materialkombinationen würde ich das bleiben lassen.


----------



## troppa (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Duke711 schrieb:


> @troppa
> 
> Könnte man meinen, aber die Frage ist in welcher Konzentration. Bei Cu-Al werden hohe Konzentrationen benötigt.



Hm, hab das immer als eine Art galvanische Reaktion gesehen, ist dem also nicht so? (Chemie habe ich damals blöderweise abgewählt für Französisch, das ich mittlerweile wieder verlernt habe.)

Edit: Meinte eigentlich eine Redoxreaktion. Bei der Galvanik muss ja ein Strom angelegt werden, hatte ich irgendwie verdrängt.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich da diese AiOs lichtdicht sind. Algen können nur entstehen wenn (teil-)transparente Schläuche verwendet werden - UND bereits die Erstbefüllung "kontaminiert war" (denn wo nix drin ist kann auch nix wachsen...).


Klar. Aber nicht alle AiOs sind lichtdicht, und die Erstbefüllung ist immer kontaminiert - eine vollständige Sterilisierung ist ja auch quasi unmöglich (zu den Kosten). Und selbst wenn die Zahl der Mikroben nur einstellig war, dank Exponentialfunktion wird sich das schnell bemerkbar machen.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Dinger haben noch nie mehr gebracht außer Gewinn für den Verkäufer.
> Die Silbercoil interessiert Algen und biologisches zeug auf Dauer so viel wie Konservierungsmittel in Nahrung. Wenn dus lange genug stehn lässt gammelts.
> Das einzige was da im Kreislauf nicht gammelt ist die Coil selbst


Ich habe auch noch keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit den Dingern gemacht, es gibt aber einige respektable Quellen die denen durchaus eine gute Wirkung bescheinigen. Allerdings haben die vermindert das gleiche Problem wie Alu im Kreislauf, es bilden sich Ausfälle. Deswegen erlischt z.B. auch bei EK die Garantie auf Komponenten wenn man die verwendet, und das ist der Grund warum ich die bisher nie verwendet habe.

Letzlich sollte man bei einer Custom-Wakü aber eh alle ein, zwei Jahre mal durchspülen und Kühlflüssigkeit und Schlauch tauschen. Das kostet vielleicht 20€ im Jahr und vermeidet eine Menge Probleme.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



troppa schrieb:


> Hm, zeigt das Video nicht genau dass dass eine schlechte Idee ist? Die meisten AiO-Kühlungen verwenden nähmlich Glyco und Korossionsschutz aus dem Kfz-Bereich + Leitungswasser und mischen Alu und Kupfer. Was wie gesagt zumindest die Grantiezeit lang auch funktionieren kann. Irgendwann ist aber Ende, da die meisten AiOs normalerweise auf 30-45° läuft, ein Auto hingegen hat normalerweise eine Wassertemperatur von ca. 90°.
> 
> Ich würde nur extra Korrossionsschutz für PC-Wasserkühlung + destilliertes Wasser empfehlen. (Demineralisiertes Wasser wäre natürlich noch besser, kostet auch min. das 10-fache und ist in Verbindung mit dem Korrossionsschutz nicht nötig wenn man Alu und Kupfer nicht mischt.) Niemals Kupfer und Alu mischen, sonst kann es trotz Korrossionsschutz zum gefrüchteten Elektronenaustausch kommen.


Das Problem ist einfach das im PC Bereich viel zu wenig Frostschutz verwendet wird. Kfz-Frostschutzmittel solte in 50:50 oder noch besser 60:40 gemischt werden. Dann kann es auch arbeiten.

Übrigens laufen die Niedertemperatur Kühlkreisläufe im Kfz mit max. ~65°C. Alles darüber wäre als Kühlung für Ladeluft, Getriebeöl, Leistungselektronik Hybrid/E Motor nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Da gibt es trotz der geringen Temperatur auch keine Probleme.
Im Hochtemperaturkreis wird übrigens auch von 70-110°C gefahren. Das wird je nach Fahrsituation per Kennfeld gesteuert. Feste 90°C gibt es nur noch beim Rasenmäher. 



Amosh schrieb:


> Ganz schlechte Idee. Das zumeist enthaltene Glycol verstärkt nur noch die korrosive Wirkung. Zwar enthalten die auch einen Korrosionsschutz, aber gerade bei solchen Materialkombinationen würde ich das bleiben lassen.


Beim Kfz gibt es Alu, Stahl, Kupfer, Kunststoff, Gummi und Silikon in einem Kreislauf, trotzdem fängt kein Bauteil von innen an zu rosten.



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Frostsicherheit ist ein Kriterium beim PC?  Ich würde die Wakü beim Transport ja eh ablassen, ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob Komponenten wie Pumpen und Ausgleichsbehälter für den Überkopfeinsatz geeignet sind...?


Schonmal im Winter zu einer LAN gefahren? Als ob man sich da die Arbeit macht und die Kagge vorher ablässt.


----------



## Duke711 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



troppa schrieb:


> Hm, hab das immer als eine Art galvanische Reaktion gesehen, ist dem also nicht so? (Chemie habe ich damals blöderweise abgewählt für Französisch, das ich mittlerweile wieder verlernt habe.)
> 
> Edit: Meinte eigentlich eine Redoxreaktion. Bei der Galvanik muss ja ein Strom angelegt werden, hatte ich irgendwie verdrängt.



Doch aber denn Sinn des Glykol und der gleichen ist es diese chemische Reaktion weitgehend zu mildern.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach das im PC Bereich viel zu wenig Frostschutz verwendet wird. Kfz-Frostschutzmittel solte in 50:50 oder noch besser 60:40 gemischt werden. Dann kann es auch arbeiten.
> 
> Übrigens laufen die Niedertemperatur Kühlkreisläufe im Kfz mit max. ~65°C. Alles darüber wäre als Kühlung für Ladeluft, Getriebeöl, Leistungselektronik Hybrid/E Motor nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Da gibt es trotz der geringen Temperatur auch keine Probleme.
> Im Hochtemperaturkreis wird übrigens auch von 70-110°C gefahren. Das wird je nach Fahrsituation per Kennfeld gesteuert. Feste 90°C gibt es nur noch beim Rasenmäher.


Geringe Temperatur? 65 °C reicht aus um 99.9% aller Mikroben abzutöten . Und selbst die die das überleben, können sich bei solchen Temperaturen meist nicht fortpflanzen sondern gehen in eine Art Starre. Im Gegensatz dazu bieten die Wassertemperaturen  im PC mit 30°C - 40 °C beste Bedingungen für Wachstum.

Aber jedem das seine. Ich investiere lieber einmal im Jahr die 7€ für das EK Konzentrat, das hat mir bisher keine Probleme bereitet .


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schonmal im Winter zu einer LAN gefahren? Als ob man sich da die Arbeit macht und die Kagge vorher ablässt.


Nein, ich fahre im Winter mit Heizung und lasse den PC dann nicht Stunden bei Minusgraden im Auto stehen. Mal abgesehen davon würde ich vermutlich auch nicht mehr die komplette Workstation mit zur LAN nehmen sondern nur den Laptop. Bin in der Hinsicht faul.


----------



## Luebke82 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Kupferbodenplatte im Alugehäuse"
> 
> ... und da wundert man sich dass das Ding sich mit der Zeit zerlegt bzw. Aluminiumoxidablagerungen entstehen.
> Wir predigen jahrelang "kein Al + Cu im gleichen Kreislauf!!!11eins" und ein Herteller verbaut das ab Werk so? Echt jetzt?



Nunja, eine Seltenheit ist das aber auch nicht. Die meisten Radiatoren sind immernoch aus Aluminium während die Bodenplatte aus Kupfer besteht. Das betrifft sehr viele AIOs.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit den Dingern gemacht, es gibt aber einige respektable Quellen die denen durchaus eine gute Wirkung bescheinigen.


Ich kenne ein paar Leute die die Coils verwendet hatten... keiner hatte einen merklichen Unterschied zu ohne Coil feststellen können... gegammelt haben die Kreisläufe allesamt trotzdem irgendwann.



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Letzlich sollte man bei einer Custom-Wakü aber eh alle ein, zwei Jahre mal durchspülen und Kühlflüssigkeit und Schlauch tauschen. Das kostet vielleicht 20€ im Jahr und vermeidet eine Menge Probleme.


Hab ich persönlich noch nie wirklich gemacht da ich auch noch nie Probleme mit Algen oder sonstwas hatte.
Klar hab ich wenn sowieso umgebaut wurde an der Hardware mal den CPU-Kühler innen gereinigt (war kaum was zu sehen nach zwei Jahren, lasse ich in Zukunft auch) aber die Flüssigkeit im Kreislauf ist allergrößtenteils die gleiche wie am Anfang (bei Umbauten muss ich nur zwei Hähne zudrehen und kann dur die Kühlblöcke leerlaufen lassen, ~90% des Wassers bleibt drin).
Ok, ich benutze recht viel Chemie (DP Ultra) und lichtdichte Verschlauchung (Norprene), von daher kann kaum was passieren. Vielleicht sieht das bei dest-Wasser und klaren Schläuchen anders aus.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hab ich persönlich noch nie wirklich gemacht da ich auch noch nie Probleme mit Algen oder sonstwas hatte.
> Klar hab ich wenn sowieso umgebaut wurde an der Hardware mal den CPU-Kühler innen gereinigt (war kaum was zu sehen nach zwei Jahren, lasse ich in Zukunft auch) aber die Flüssigkeit im Kreislauf ist allergrößtenteils die gleiche wie am Anfang (bei Umbauten muss ich nur zwei Hähne zudrehen und kann dur die Kühlblöcke leerlaufen lassen, ~90% des Wassers bleibt drin).
> Ok, ich benutze recht viel Chemie (DP Ultra) und lichtdichte Verschlauchung (Norprene), von daher kann kaum was passieren. Vielleicht sieht das bei dest-Wasser und klaren Schläuchen anders aus.



Hmm erstaunlich, vielleicht übertreibe ich es etwas. Ich habe in der Tat keine lichtdichten Schläuche, habe aber durchaus Zusatz drin (wie gesagt den clear EK Zusatz).  Wie gesagt alle ein, zwei Jahre wird das Wasser getauscht und ab und zu auch mal die Verschlauchung. Zugegebenermaßen habe ich bisher kaum Rückstände gefunden, vermutlich könnte ich daher den Zeitraum etwas strecken, aber ab und zu will man ja auch mal wieder basteln . Und teuer ist es ja auch nicht, Zusatz kostet 7€, der Schlauch vielleicht 15€ und das destillierte Wasser habe ich eh immer rumstehen - es macht halt nur Arbeit ( = Bastelspaß, denn meist ist das dann auch die Zeit für neue Komponenten )


----------



## troppa (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach das im PC Bereich viel zu wenig Frostschutz verwendet wird. Kfz-Frostschutzmittel solte in 50:50 oder noch besser 60:40 gemischt werden. Dann kann es auch arbeiten.



Unter dem Gefrierpunkt sollte der PC wohl ehr selten betrieben werden...  KA was für die AiO Hersteller da für eine Korrossionsschutzmischung fahren, kann natürlich sein, dass sie - zumindest bei verschiedenen Exemplaren - zu sehr verdünnt worden ist bzw. bei Raff zu sehr verdünnt war, kann ich aber wirklich nicht beurteilen. Hab mir grad mal meine erste und einzige AiO angesehen ist aber zum Glück noch dicht, werd sie aber, nach fast 3 Jahren nicht mehr im Betrieb, nicht mehr wiederverbauen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Übrigens laufen die Niedertemperatur Kühlkreisläufe im Kfz mit max. ~65°C. Alles darüber wäre als Kühlung für Ladeluft, Getriebeöl, Leistungselektronik Hybrid/E Motor nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Da gibt es trotz der geringen Temperatur auch keine Probleme.



Das meinte ich nicht, aber ich glaub du weißt das. NT-Ladeluftkreisläufe kenn ich bisher nur von BMW 7er und es gab im Audi auch mal V8-TDI mit NT-Kühler für Ladeluft, aber das wars auch schon. Alles andere war bisher NKW oder LKW. Getriebeölkühlung und Flüssigkeitskühlung für die Leistungselektronik hab ich bisher nur bei Prototypen gesehen. Muss aber zugeben, dass mir noch kein Tesla, Fiska oder Nähnliches unter die Augen gekommen ist, wo ich mir das gut vorstellen könnte. 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Im Hochtemperaturkreis wird übrigens auch von 70-110°C gefahren. Das wird je nach Fahrsituation per Kennfeld gesteuert. Feste 90°C gibt es nur noch beim Rasenmäher.



Zwischen 70° und 110° liegen 90° in der Mitte. Das war was ich meinte nicht. Dass das Wasser im Motorblock am heißesten und nach dem Kühler am kühlsten ist natürlich klar, sonst könnte man sich den Aufwand sparen. Meine Rasenmäher hatten bisher auch nur Luftkühlung.


----------



## D0pefish (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

2010 hat hier ein pulverbeschichteter Plexi+Alu-Ausgleichsbehälter innerhalb weniger Wochen angefangen von außen nach innen zu "zerbröseln". Der baugleiche Austausch-AGB in anderer Farbe zerbröselt im selben Medium bis heute genau garnicht. Die Ursache war ebenfalls konzeptionell aufgrund fehlender Langzeit-Qualitätskontrolle  -> fehlerhafte Lackierung, falscher Lack usw. sind möglich aber ich tippe auf eine ungeeignete Gummimischung der Bodendichtung bzw. multifakturale Gründe.  Getropft hat nichts und es wurde nur _Autokühler_ aka G12+ verwendet und auch nie etwas anderes als Zugabe zugemischt. Als die Wakü-Teile neu waren, habe ich sie penibel einzeln vorgespült und nach drei Tagen Testlauft erst die dritte Füllung für den Dauergebrauch genommen. Vorbildlicher geht es nicht! Der Hersteller hat nach sechs Monaten den Kaufpreis erstattet und ich sehe seitdem Blau anstelle von Schwarz.

Shit happens! Die Titan-X ist doch sicher nur eingeschleimt. Schon mit Perwoll gewaschen und bei schönem Wetter auf die Leine gehangen? Oder ist sie jetzt wirklich X-Titan? 
Zum Glück gibt es immer eine passende Ausrede: Aus Schaden wird man klug!


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Geringe Temperatur? 65 °C reicht aus um 99.9% aller Mikroben abzutöten . Und selbst die die das überleben, können sich bei solchen Temperaturen meist nicht fortpflanzen sondern gehen in eine Art Starre. Im Gegensatz dazu bieten die Wassertemperaturen  im PC mit 30°C - 40 °C beste Bedingungen für Wachstum.


Wiegesagt 65°C ist in etwa das maximale, was da so gefahren wird. Bei wenig Last ist das eher im 40er Bereich.



troppa schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht, aber ich glaub du weißt das. NT-Ladeluftkreisläufe kenn ich bisher nur von BMW 7er und es gab im Audi auch mal V8-TDI mit NT-Kühler für Ladeluft, aber das wars auch schon. Alles andere war bisher NKW oder LKW. Getriebeölkühlung und Flüssigkeitskühlung für die Leistungselektronik hab ich bisher nur bei Prototypen gesehen. Muss aber zugeben, dass mir noch kein Tesla, Fiska oder Nähnliches unter die Augen gekommen ist, wo ich mir das gut vorstellen könnte.


Niedertemperatur Kreisläufe hat mitlerweile jeder 0815 PKW. Geht schon beim einfachen Polo los.



troppa schrieb:


> Zwischen 70° und 110° liegen 90° in der Mitte. Das war was ich meinte nicht. Dass das Wasser im Motorblock am heißesten und nach dem Kühler am kühlsten ist natürlich klar, sonst könnte man sich den Aufwand sparen. Meine Rasenmäher hatten bisher auch nur Luftkühlung.


Der Unterschied zwischen Kühler und Block ist kaum was. Das Wasser ist überall fast gleich warm.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Nettes Video  Tja so schnell kann es eben leider gehen und genau solche Probleme schrecken mich etwas ab eine WaKü zu kaufen.


----------



## efdev (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

WaKü ist halt so ne Sache für sich meine erste Pumpe war auch undicht die Aquastream hats dann gerichtet zum Glück stand die Pumpe auf dem Boden


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Chukku schrieb:


> Mein Beileid!
> 
> Beim Anschauen dieses Videos drifteten meine Augen mehrfach nervös in Richtung meiner Blocks und Fittings ab.. halb in Erwartung, dort Tropfenbildung zu sehen...



Im Ort gab es vor ein paar Stunden nen Stromausfall als ich was am anschauen war, hab nach Pfützen im Gehäuse geschaut


----------



## troppa (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Niedertemperatur Kreisläufe hat mitlerweile jeder 0815 PKW. Geht schon beim einfachen Polo los.



Sry, das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Sonst sag mir mal den Motor, dann kuck ich mal nach. Nee vergess es. Hab mir grad mal den aktuellen GTI im ETKA angesehen: kein NT-Kühler beim 1,8l TSI mit 180PS. Wie gesagt kenn ich wirklich nur von großen Motoren 4,0l+ Hubraum. In den 00er Jahren gabs das auch in der S-Klasse, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



troppa schrieb:


> Sry, das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Sonst sag mir mal den Motor, dann kuck ich mal nach. Nee vergess es. Hab mir grad mal den aktuellen GTI im ETKA angesehen: kein NT-Kühler beim 1,8l TSI mit 180PS. Wie gesagt kenn ich wirklich nur von großen Motoren 4,0l+ Hubraum. In den 00er Jahren gabs das auch in der S-Klasse, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


Zum Beispiel fast jeder aktuelle Daimler hat es. Von A-Klasse bis S-Klasse...Polo 1.2 TSI, Audi 2.0 TFSI... gibt ja fast keine Luft-Luft Ladeluftkühler mehr.
Du musst nicht zwangsläufig einen extra Kühler haben. Meistens ist das im normalen Kühler mit drin. Unterer Bereich ist seperat für den Niedertemperaturkreis.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Föhnen und Reis einfach mal versuchen so hab ich mein Brett zwei mal gerettet. Einmal wegen Dummheit und einmal wegen nem Leck


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Föhnen und Reis einfach mal versuchen so hab ich mein Brett zwei mal gerettet. Einmal wegen Dummheit und einmal wegen nem Leck


Vorher aber mit destiliertem Wasser das Kühlmittel abwaschen. Ansonsten leiten die Reste immer noch.


----------



## Orka45 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Vorher aber mit destiliertem Wasser das Kühlmittel abwaschen. Ansonsten leiten die Reste immer noch.


oder in Isopropanol ersäufen

das verdampft auch schnell


----------



## NerdFlanders (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Keine Fractal, sondern eine Silverstone: SilverStone Tundra TD02 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> Vor allem an den weißen Plastikschläuchen erkennbar.



Danke für den Hinweis, hab meinen Post editiert 

Obwohl man fairerweise sagen muss dass sich die Logos verdammt ähnlich sehen^^


----------



## chaotium (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Wie kommt der hersteller da drauf Kupfer und  Alu zu mischen


----------



## Shutterfly (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Interessantes Video, bestätigt die Regel: Wer günstig kauft, kauft zweimal  

Schade, dass die GPU dabei draufgehen musste.


----------



## PCTom (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Tja Raff sieh es positiv  ein guter Grund um Vega/ner zu werden. Eine XP als Backup und PhysX Karte hast du ja noch.


----------



## Terracresta (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Interessantes Video, bestätigt die Regel: Wer günstig kauft, kauft zweimal
> 
> Schade, dass die GPU dabei draufgehen musste.



Wenn es das System frittiert, dann reicht der Spruch nicht mal, da es mit einer neuen Wakü allein nicht getan ist. ^^


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Jetzt konnte die  Titan Classic einen Tag lang trocknen. Irgendeine Besserung in Sicht?

Und macht mal jemand die AiO Werbung weg.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Rolk schrieb:


> Jetzt konnte die  Titan Classic einen Tag lang trocknen. Irgendeine Besserung in Sicht?



Moin!

Das Leck trat schon vor zwei Wochen auf. Seit dem habe ich die Grafikkarte mehrfach gereinigt, zuletzt mit einem Pinsel, und trocknen lassen. Das einzige, was noch fehlt, wäre Abspülen unter Wasser oder direkt Kärchern.  Besserung ist nicht in Sicht, aber dafür sieht sie aus wie neu ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## INU.ID (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das würde ich sein lassen, weil du den Bakterien im Trinkwasser dann die ideale Wohlfühltemperatur bereitstellst. Nicht umsonst muss auch ein Warmwasserspeicher immer eine bestimmte Temperatur halten. Trinkwasser entweder kalt oder richtig warm.(55°C+)


Meinte mein Installateur auch sofort. Aber so wie angedacht wird sich das Trinkwasser nicht nennenswert erwärmen, und hinterher immer noch unter der deutschen Durchschnittstemperatur liegen (wir haben hier relativ kaltes Wasser). Die eigentliche Wärme wird ja schon vorher abgeführt, die Spirale soll lediglich das letzte "Quäntchen" Kühlung bringen. Die Qualität des Trinkwasser hat natürlich oberste Priorität.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Meinte mein Installateur auch sofort. Aber so wie angedacht wird sich das Trinkwasser nicht nennenswert erwärmen, und hinterher immer noch unter der deutschen Durchschnittstemperatur liegen (wir haben hier relativ kaltes Wasser). Die eigentliche Wärme wird ja schon vorher abgeführt, die Spirale soll lediglich das letzte "Quäntchen" Kühlung bringen. Die Qualität des Trinkwasser hat natürlich oberste Priorität.


Ein weiteres Problem wird sein das du Kriechströme durch das Wasser haben wirst, wenn du das Kupferrohr nicht elektrisch von der Wasserleitung isolierst. Denn die Erde(Wasserleitung) wird immer ein anderes Potenzial haben als der Neutralleiter(Minus für die Komponenten). Das könnte über die Zeit an irgendeiner Stelle anfangen zu fressen.


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das Leck trat schon vor zwei Wochen auf. Seit dem habe ich die Grafikkarte mehrfach gereinigt, zuletzt mit einem Pinsel, und trocknen lassen. Das einzige, was noch fehlt, wäre Abspülen unter Wasser oder direkt Kärchern.  Besserung ist nicht in Sicht, aber dafür sieht sie aus wie neu ...
> 
> ...



Ok, ich dachte der Unfall war ganz frisch. 

Wenn sie jetzt aussieht wie neu, ab nach ebay als "kaum gebraucht".


----------



## Terracresta (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

War die letzte Hoffnung nicht immer, die GraKa im Ofen zu backen? ^^

Irgendwie schreckt das auch ab, auf ne WaKü umzusteigen. Mein Luftkühler tut es seit über 7 Jahren, ohne dass ich Gefahr laufe mein komplettes System zu killen. Grad erst mit Staubsauger ausgesaugt und ist so gut wie neu.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Terracresta schrieb:


> War die letzte Hoffnung nicht immer, die GraKa im Ofen zu backen? ^^



Bei defekten/kalten Lötstellen ja - backen hilft aber nicht wenn ein Kurzschluss durch Wasser was an der Karte zerstört hat.


----------



## D0pefish (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Reballing flip chip GPUs is BULLSHIT - the truth about dead laptop GPUs & repairing them. - YouTube


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende WasserkÃ¼hlung im Video analyisiert*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Kupferbodenplatte im Alugehäuse"
> 
> ... und da wundert man sich dass das Ding sich mit der Zeit zerlegt bzw. Aluminiumoxidablagerungen entstehen.
> Wir predigen jahrelang "kein Al + Cu im gleichen Kreislauf!!!11eins" und ein Herteller verbaut das ab Werk so? Echt jetzt?
> ...



Tipp des Tages:
Immer zwei Titans kaufen, dann tut es nicht so weh, wenn eine ausfällt!




INU.ID schrieb:


> Meinte mein Installateur auch sofort. Aber so wie angedacht wird sich das Trinkwasser nicht nennenswert erwärmen, und hinterher immer noch unter der deutschen Durchschnittstemperatur liegen (wir haben hier relativ kaltes Wasser). Die eigentliche Wärme wird ja schon vorher abgeführt, die Spirale soll lediglich das letzte "Quäntchen" Kühlung bringen. Die Qualität des Trinkwasser hat natürlich oberste Priorität.



Pass auf, dass du den Kreislauf im Winter nicht unter den Taupunkt kühlst.




Terracresta schrieb:


> War die letzte Hoffnung nicht immer, die GraKa im Ofen zu backen? ^^
> 
> Irgendwie schreckt das auch ab, auf ne WaKü umzusteigen. Mein Luftkühler tut es seit über 7 Jahren, ohne dass ich Gefahr laufe mein komplettes System zu killen. Grad erst mit Staubsauger ausgesaugt und ist so gut wie neu.



Die Karte ist defenitiv trocken und hat am Montag sogar kurz ein 2D-Bild ausgegeben. Aber die Flüssigkeit enthielt offensichtlich reichlich Metallpartikel und hatte möglicherweise mehrere Tage Zeit, um sich unter diversen Bauteilen festzusetzen. Irgendwo muss da noch etwas festhängen, dass sich mit Isopropanol nicht lösen lässt. Wäre es meine Karte, würde ich es jetzt mit einer Dusche destilliertem Wasser probieren – aber Raff arbeitet lieber an einem Hersteller-Support-Test .


----------



## kmf (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ... – aber Raff arbeitet lieber an einem Hersteller-Support-Test .


Das ganze offengelegt in der Print. Gar keine schlechte Idee...


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Ich hätte mir zumindest ein paar Einweghandschuhe angezogen, bevor ich meine Finger in die Soße gesteckt hätte. Wer weiß schon, was für ein Ooze das im Genauen ist...
Aber danke für das Video!


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Juli 2017)

*PCGH Raw &amp; Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Warum nicht einfach in die Spülmachine damit? 

In einem Comment auf Youtube meinte der8auer auch, dass das mit einem Mainboard geet um die Vaseline wieder runter zu bekommen und er merkte extra an, dass dies KEIN Witz sei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Vaselin ist grob gesagt Paraffin und ein (Haupt-)Bestandteil in vielen Handcremes. Paraffin ist kein Bestandteil einer AiO-Flüssigkeit. Ich wüsste nicht wozu (Wenn überhaupt, benutzt man es zum Abdichten von Dichtungsringen.). Die Plörre besteht aus Wasser, Korrosionsschutz (zum Beispiel Hydroxyphosphoncarbonsäure), Alkohol und Bioziden/Algiziden .
Kurzschlüsse kann man auch nicht reparieren, indem man die betreffende Hardware in der Spülmaschine wäscht.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Vaselin ist grob gesagt Paraffin und ein (Haupt-)Bestandteil in vielen Handcremes. Paraffin ist kein Bestandteil einer AiO-Flüssigkeit. Ich wüsste nicht wozu (Wenn überhaupt, benutzt man es zum Abdichten von Dichtungsringen.). Die Plörre besteht aus Wasser, Korrosionsschutz (zum Beispiel Hydroxyphosphoncarbonsäure), Alkohol und Bioziden/Algiziden .
> Kurzschlüsse kann man auch nicht reparieren, indem man die betreffende Hardware in der Spülmaschine wäscht.



Warum Vaseline, dann informiere dich mal etwas übers extrem OC.

Wenn von der Wakü kleine Metalpartikel sich mit der wahrscheinlich klebrigen AiO Pampe festgesetzt hat, würde ein richtiges säubern vielleicht helfen. Kann sein dass ein kleiner Kurzschluss den Betrieb der Karte verhindert, das muss aber noch lange nicht heissen, dass die Karte tot ist.

Ich habe auch noch keine Hardware in die Spüle getan, aber wenn der8auer meint, man könnte ein MB damit säubern, so sehe ich keinen grösseren unterschied zu einer Grafikkarte. Ob ich mich trauen würde? Ja, wenn die Karte nicht mehr geht und so eine Möglichkeit besteht die Karte zu retten würde ich es testen. Oder sollte ich sie sofort auf den Schrott werfen? Sogar wenn ich sie als Deko behalten würde, wäre sich gespült zumindest sauber 

Wäre die nicht ein gutes Thema für "PCGH in Gefahr" ?


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Extrem-OC?! Mit einer 0815-AiO? Ergibt wenig Sinn, meinste nicht? Also wie soll da Vaselin auf die Karte gekommen sein? Zumal Raff bereits erklärt hat, dass er die Karte so geputzt hat, dass sie wie neu aussieht. Es ist AiO-Kühlflüssigkeit gewesen. Darum dreht sich das gesamte Video, der kurze Anreißer und dieser Thread. Nicht um Isolationsschmiere oder ähnlich bei "Extrem-OC".

Und auch ein kleiner Kurzschluss muss gefunden und behoben, die entsprechenden beschädigten Bauteile womöglich ausgetauscht werden. Die Karte müsste jetzt mal jemand durchmessen und die Schadstellen identifizieren.

Und wie auch schon erwähnt wurde, will Raff sich lieber mit dem Support auseinandersetzen, vielleicht eine Reparatur beim Hersteller durchführen lassen.


In einer Spülmaschine nicht vorhandene Vaseline abwaschen wollen, klingt zwar nach Spaß, ist aber wenig sinnvoll. Nicht alles, was der8auer zu gänzlich anders gelagerten Themen von sich gibt, sollte man durchführen, weil es toll klingt...


----------



## efdev (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> In einer Spülmaschine nicht vorhandene Vaseline abwaschen wollen, klingt zwar nach Spaß, ist aber wenig sinnvoll.



Lies am besten noch mal alles vielleicht verstehst du dann das es nicht darum geht nicht vorhanden Vaseline zu entfernen


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*

Ich weiß natürlich nicht was er in seiner Spülmaschine hat, wir haben da aber auch Salz drin und das sorgt für eine deutlich gesteigerte Oxidation der Kontaktstellen und damit schlechtere Leitfähigkeit. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht dass es irgendwo einen Kurzschluss gibt, könnte das zwar helfen überflüssige Partikel zu entfernen, aber eben auch um andere Stellen anzugreifen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Extrem-OC?! Mit einer 0815-AiO? Ergibt wenig Sinn, meinste nicht? Also wie soll da Vaselin auf die Karte gekommen sein? Zumal Raff bereits erklärt hat, dass er die Karte so geputzt hat, dass sie wie neu aussieht. Es ist AiO-Kühlflüssigkeit gewesen. Darum dreht sich das gesamte Video, der kurze Anreißer und dieser Thread. Nicht um Isolationsschmiere oder ähnlich bei "Extrem-OC".
> 
> Und auch ein kleiner Kurzschluss muss gefunden und behoben, die entsprechenden beschädigten Bauteile womöglich ausgetauscht werden. Die Karte müsste jetzt mal jemand durchmessen und die Schadstellen identifizieren.
> 
> ...



Dann noch mal kleinen Schritt für kleinen Schritt:

-der8auer benutzt die Spüle für z.b. Mainboards von der Vaseline zu putzen!
-die Vaseline oder extrem-OC hat absolut NIX mit der AiO zu tun und auch NIX mit der Grafikkarte vom Raff
-Es wurde nur erwähnt zu welchem Thema der8auer anmerkte, dass man ein Mainboard auch in die Spüle legen kann, für sonst NIX
-Im Post vom Torsten, meinte dieser es seien vielleicht Metallpartikel von der AiO auf die Krate von Raff gekommen, die Spüle könnte diese vielleicht wegputzen
-Metallpartikel auf der Grafikkarte können verhindern, dass diese funktioniert, muss aber nicht bedeuten, dass die Karte gekillt wurde!
-Gesäubert geht sie vielleicht wieder und sichtlich wie neu ist nicht unbedingt sauber
-dass man die Grafikkarte nicht einfach so in die Spüle legen sollte, sollte ebenfalls klar sein, hier benötigt es etwas Vorbereitung
-Wurde sonst alles versucht die Karte zu retten, wäre die Spüle eine letzte Möglichkeit. Warum denn nicht probiere?

Jetzt verstanden? Wenn nicht, nochmal alles lesen, wenn nicht, nochmal alles lesen und ja das hast du nun 2x gelesen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich weiß natürlich nicht was er in seiner Spülmaschine hat, wir haben da aber auch Salz drin und das sorgt für eine deutlich gesteigerte Oxidation der Kontaktstellen und damit schlechtere Leitfähigkeit. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht dass es irgendwo einen Kurzschluss gibt, könnte das zwar helfen überflüssige Partikel zu entfernen, aber eben auch um andere Stellen anzugreifen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Eine Anleitung vom der8auer wäre Klasse, auf was man alles achten muss und wie am besten trocknen. Und man spült die Teile ja nicht täglich 
Wäre es meine Karte und ich hätte sonst alles versucht, warum nicht...


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkühlung im Video analyisiert*



efdev schrieb:


> Lies am besten noch mal alles vielleicht verstehst du dann das es nicht darum geht nicht vorhanden Vaseline zu entfernen



Getan, ergibt noch immer keinen Sinn. Denn Vaseline sind mit Spülmaschinenzusatz (und Seifen aller Art) natürlich abzubekommen.
Irgendwelche mit Metall(-legierungen) angereicherten Säuren, Alkohole, Korrosionsschutzmittel und co., die sich in die Platine und Bauteile gefressen haben, nicht.
Auch die Schäden werden dadurch keineswegs behoben.

Edit@ Zwischenposter arcDaniel 
Nein, da gibt es nichts zu verstehen, da es einfach kein Vorschlag mit Lösungspotential ist.
Selbst einem Bad mit Isopropanol stehe ich skeptisch gegenüber. Nicht, weil es der Karte schaden könnte. Das keineswegs. Aber es wird wohl auch nicht viel helfen. Das ist eher etwas für starke Verschmutzung durch Staub oder Fett oder wenn man wenig aggressive Flüssigkeiten entfernen möchte.

Die Karte gehört in die Hände eines E-Technikers, der sie durchmisst und repariert. Das wird der Hersteller am besten können.


----------

